
Aerial ropeways: automatic cargo transport for a bargain - aaron695
http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/2011/01/aerial-ropeways-automatic-cargo-transport.html
======
basicplus2
It was common for larger manufacturers up till the 1950's to have aerial
systems like this to move things from the main stores to the manufacturing
plant and back, even in little Perth Western Australia.

